# Luthrie old church ruin, Fife, Scotland, July'08



## spacepunk (Jul 6, 2008)

A quick explore of an old Church ruin near Luthrie, Fife just of the A92.






























































Love'nPeace.
SP.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice one! These old abandoned churches are something special.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 7, 2008)

What a gorgeous little church, i love it. Where there anything underneath? or would it have been blocked off and covered up? And how long has it been derelict for? I love places like this.

Excellent find Spacepunk, and great pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 7, 2008)

Totally delightful.  Nice to see some of the lathe and plaster work still hanging on. Lovely little belltower.


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I searched the net for some info but couldn't find anything about this place. I did notice a 'for sale' sign close by though.
My daughter(14) was with me but refused to go in as she was to scared, but then came running when we heard weird voices in the distance. Turned out to be a water board van with a mega-phone warning people in the village that the water supply had gone of.


----------

